# New Modern Arnis Article at the WRCMA website



## Corey Minatani (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey Everyone:
We just put up a new article at our site for beginners looking to get started in training of Modern Arnis.

Check it out in the articles section of the WRCMA website.
www.geocities.com/wrcma/artminatani1.html 

thanks

Corey Minatani


----------

